# Room in the Back..???



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone...

I currently own a QS...but.. I miss having the option of 2 more seats..

So.. I have been looking at the TTS coupe model...

Are the rear seats capable of occasionally taking two adults ..OR.. like the MK1 only suitable for small children..?

Many thanks for your replies

Mark..


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

IMO, i would rather have the extra boot space bc the only way any adult is going to fit in the back seats is if they are scrunched up in a ball or laying across the seat upright...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Are the rear seats capable of occasionally taking two adults ..OR.. like the MK1 only suitable for small children..?


The latter!


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

silly rabbit, back seat is for kids


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

So the bigger mk2 doesn't have more room in the back for passengers than the mk1


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

0 = 0 so technically you're correct. :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> So the bigger mk2 doesn't have more room in the back for passengers than the mk1


They should make them 2 seaters really


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Back seats are great as a glorified parcel shelf, I usually throw my coat on them when I'm getting in 

Having said that, I find it much more useful having them than not, 2 adults _can_ fit in the back, it's only practical for very short journeys as it's uncomfortable, but it can be handy if someone needs a quick lift.


----------



## alexf (Nov 1, 2009)

The maximum height for a person that can sit on the rear seats is 5feet 2inches, that's my wife height :lol:


----------



## Skipbreather (Sep 22, 2010)

alexf said:


> The maximum height for a person that can sit on the rear seats is 5feet 2inches, that's my wife height :lol:


Warning in my 2011 owner's manual- just happened to read it earlier today- says no one over 4 ft 11 inches tall in the back seat. Also warns that even kids in booster seats should have minimum 1 inch roof clearance as well.

Ken


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I read somewhere (probably in the manual or a sticker in the car) that the maximum height is 1.5 meters.

Have tried it a couple of times with someone behind the passenger seat.

One issue is as soon as you go over a speed bump even someone not too tall hits their head on the roof, due to the angle of the roof line.

My wife who is 5 foot 7 can sit in the back for very short journeys (i.e. just round the corner).

I had a Celica (gen 7) 2 cars ago and that was much better for someone short distances.

The add bonus of the rear seats though is they fold down giving loads of extra storage space, enough for 2 large suitcases.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> So the bigger mk2 doesn't have more room in the back for passengers than the mk1


There's more room in the back of a Mk2, but you still wouldn't want to go far in one. One person in the back isn't too bad, you can stretch out across the two seats for probably a half hour journey. If you want two people in the back it's dependant on how far back the driver needs their seat and how tall the passengers are...even then a quarter of an hour in the back is enough for most people (but I'm sure there's some masochists about who have been stuffed in the back for hours at a time!).

Regards
Ross


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have people in the back of mine all the time, however they always complain. We are only teens/young adults so doesnt do us any harm, but you old foggies my pull your backs trying to climb out! :lol:


----------



## J.D (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a problem!

It's like my rear seats are locked in the upright position. I can only fold them down 5-10 cm. Does anyone know whats wrong and how I can fix it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

s


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

They are designed for adults.

Adult Hobbits.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

they are designed for friend's wifes and girlfriends who we do not care much about because had we put them in the front passenger seat they are likely to slam the door believing the security of the door is proportional to how hard they close it plus the back seats are so uncomfortable they're likely to become tired after a long journey and therefore remain quiet for the rest of the evening.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

J.D said:


> I have a problem!
> 
> It's like my rear seats are locked in the upright position. I can only fold them down 5-10 cm. Does anyone know whats wrong and how I can fix it?


That's how they are I'm afraid.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

its easy to put someone in the back. Just tell them to get into the foetal position and makes themselves as small as possible. Then hit them on the head with the tailgate...


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

BLinky said:


> they are designed for friend's wifes and girlfriends who we do not care much about because had we put them in the front passenger seat they are likely to slam the door believing the security of the door is proportional to how hard they close it plus the back seats are so uncomfortable they're likely to become tired after a long journey and therefore remain quiet for the rest of the evening.


 :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

wja96 said:


> J.D said:
> 
> 
> > I have a problem!
> ...


No they're not. They fold very nearly flat. Sounds to me that you both have the same problem :lol:


----------

